# Kommunikation zwischen Java Servlet und Bean



## Alex72 (10. Dez 2003)

Hallo, ich will von einem Servlet Daten an eine JavaBean-Klasse weitergeben. 
In meinem Tomcat-Verzeichnis web-inf/test1/classes/ sind die zwei Dateien UserBean.java und Login.java zu finden.
Das Kompilieren von UserBean.java macht kein Problem, allerdings kann ich nicht Login.java kompilieren, weil er das Symbol UserBean (also aus der Klasse UserBean) nicht finden kann. 
Ich instanziiere in Login.java die Klasse folgendermassen:
UserBean user=new UserBean();
Was muss ich angeben, damit die Klasse UserBean gefunden wird?

Danke und Gruss
Alex


----------



## UlliNbg (11. Dez 2003)

Alex72 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo, ich will von einem Servlet Daten an eine JavaBean-Klasse weitergeben.
> In meinem Tomcat-Verzeichnis web-inf/test1/classes/ sind die zwei Dateien UserBean.java und Login.java zu finden.
> Das Kompilieren von UserBean.java macht kein Problem, allerdings kann ich nicht Login.java kompilieren, weil er das Symbol UserBean (also aus der Klasse UserBean) nicht finden kann.
> Ich instanziiere in Login.java die Klasse folgendermassen:
> ...



moin moin 

sind die beiden Klassen im selben package ?
wird bei beiden Klassen das package importiert ?

Gruss

Ulli


----------

